# pet relocation



## carloinehat (Apr 18, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good company to do the pet relocation from London and household moves to Dubai?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

carloinehat said:


> Can anyone recommend a good company to do the pet relocation from London and household moves to Dubai?


PetAir UK for the pets. Really good service and will tailor things to suit you. Not cheap, but one thing less to worry about and worth the peace of mind.

For shipping I used Doree Bonner International. Happy with the service and in particular the packers in the UK were excellent.

If you do a search there are several threads on here with recommendations.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello carloinehat,

For pet relocation I can highly recommend Dubai Kennels & Cattery.

My pet was delivered direct to my villa the next morning safe and sound.

DKC For Pet Relocation Dubai and Pet Boarding Dubai

Good luck!


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm going to use the DogHouse Dubai for my relocation from Singapore to Dubai. The red tape seems to be the main issue, but they've offered a very reasonable rate to import a medium sized dog.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you can bear to do it yourself, it reduces the cost significantly. You really only need someone this side, to get your import certificate.

But I second DKC - they're brilliant.


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

That's what I originally tried to do Choco... but it was easier for me to engage an agent on that end. The pricier bit came from needing to ship my puppy as manifested cargo. In total, including kenneling, export from SG, import into UAE, vet fees, and flights cost about SG$3000 ~ Dhs9000 in total. Pricey, but leaving my dog behind wasn't an option. Doghouse was reasonable for the import side outside of the Singapore costs.


----------

